# Bow or No Bow?:)



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Bow or No bow, i personally like the Bow just cause it makes it more girly, but we all like diferent things so i need feedback hehe. This is xxs the smallest lil vest-dress i have made so far !!! I love it!


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

I think without the bow, if want to use a bow it would have to be a different colour. I love this vest-dress doe, makes me wish I had a girl.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the bow! i think it really makes it pretty. its a very nice design 

( Love your new siggy )


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

IeshaNicky said:


> I think without the bow, if want to use a bow it would have to be a different colour. I love this vest-dress doe, makes me wish I had a girl.


We are oposite, i wish i had a boy when i see your baby!! lol


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

elaina said:


> i love the bow! i think it really makes it pretty. its a very nice design
> 
> ( Love your new siggy )


Ty, i am a bow fan myself! and ty i made it last night u know me i am either crafting or making graphics lol always feel the need to make stuff!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I adore the bow! That is the cutest little thing! Great job!!!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I adore the bow! That is the cutest little thing! Great job!!!



So bow it is , i was hoping you would like the bow hehe!!! It is seriously the smallest one i have made!!!! I should take a side by side pic of an XXs and a Xs so u can see what i mean lol!! It is Tiny !!!:toothy8:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the bow too. With the pink little button it gives it more charisma! Nice job, its very cute!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha, I bet! I'm glad Gemma could help you out with some measurements for tiny girls.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Haha, I bet! I'm glad Gemma could help you out with some measurements for tiny girls.


I cant wait to see it on her, i really really hope it fits!!! :daisy: I left a bit of growing space but not too much so lets hope it fits good!! thankfully its adjustable! U will definatly have to take pics of her haha!:toothy8:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm sure she is going to look so ADORABLE! I will of course takes loads of pics!  So excited!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I tried to mail you but your inbox is full, lol.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Wawies said:


> We are oposite, i wish i had a boy when i see your baby!! lol


Chi's are so addictive. The breeder that I got Prince from still has a very small girl and I really want to get her, but my family would kill me. :foxes15: I don't think you could ever have enough of them lol


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I tried to mail you but your inbox is full, lol.


so sorry its empty now lol!! i always forget to delete old stuff haha:daisy:


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

IeshaNicky said:


> Chi's are so addictive. The breeder that I got Prince from still has a very small girl and I really want to get her, but my family would kill me. :foxes15: I don't think you could ever have enough of them lol


Ahh i agree on that, i still want to get one more but my family would kill me also lol we have the limit of pets here, well actually we are over the limit now but i still want a boi !!!! just one!! lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lmao, no worries. I do it too.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Side by side, the big one is the one i made for my Wawies hehe!! Gemma's is alottt smaller lol!!!


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

I think it looks cute with the bow and I'm very un girlie girl.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Omg, it is sooo tiny!  I bet it will fit her perfectly. She's going to look so cute!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Omg, it is sooo tiny!  I bet it will fit her perfectly. She's going to look so cute!


My girls would'nt fit in this size lol, wawies used to when i first got her she was a tiny lil thang, but shes a chunky butt now! :daisy:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I like the bow!!!! And when r u selling these for us to enjoy?????


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I loooove bows!!!! Gives it so much more detail too!! When I buy little dresses for Luxie I always gravitate to the ones with more detail etc! <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG woman SELL THEM ALREADY!   


Pwetty pwease! I would like some pink ones. :love2:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

That is adorable!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wawies said:


> My girls would'nt fit in this size lol, wawies used to when i first got her she was a tiny lil thang, but shes a chunky butt now! :daisy:


Haha! Nooo, she's not a chunky butt. Just a grown up little girl!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Bow bow I love the bow 
That is a really cute outfit!


----------

